# 79G Planted tank setup



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I received some good advice on lighting, C02 and fertilizers on another thread and wished to post my 79G aquarium.

Info:
- Using 4 X55W T5H0 (switched this weekend to two T5H0 for 9 hours, with the two others on for 4 out of the 9 hour period)
- Using Excel and some Seachem liquid fertilizer products. No Co2 system.
- Eco Complete substrate
- Plants are generally growing slowly.

Staurogyne repens (slow growth)
Marsilea crenata (took it out, algae all over it, no growing)
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (took it out, algae all over it)
_Alternanthera reneckii "Pink"
Ceratopteris thalictoides
Bacopa caroliniana
Cryptocoryne undalata "Red"
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Rotala bonsai
Alternanthera reineckii "Mini"
M.Umbrosum sp monte carlo

*Question:*
- Which plants (and where) should I add to increase plant biomass? Need to increase plants to combat algae. 
- Foreground plants: What should i try? Failed twice already (Marsilea and Lilaeopsis). How about Dwarf Lobeilia or Dwarft Hairgrass? Need something that grows and spreads fast!

Cheers,_


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tank looks quite nice already - really like the contrast the black substrate gives off. 

To add plant mass, stem plants like rotala rotundifolia grow very fast. Foreground plants, E tenellus and hairgrass are both easy to grow. 

Btw, which powerheads do you have in there? Thanks


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

To think about it, maybe I should forget about trying to carpet the substrate! I also like the dark contrast. 

The powerheads are Koralia 750 and 850gph. I mostly use the right one (850) on 6 hours timer intervals. 

I will look into getting some "Rotala rotundifolia". I must admit that the majority of the background plants are super slow, not much growth in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Just added some "M.Umbrosum sp monte carlo" on the left side of tank. Was able to buy a nice chunk of it off a friendly member of Gtaaquaria.

- Hope I can maintain it without a Co2 setup! I am dosing Excel every day. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, 

Little update of my aquarium. Dosing Excel and liquid fertilizers every 2-3 days. I have also taken the advice from this board and cut the duration of my lights. It has definitely reduced the amount of algae in the aquarium and was also able to get rid of my BBA! Touch wood!

I still have some dirty looking plants (leafs get brown looking algae on them, or dots). 

Cheers,


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

very nice, thats awesome without co2


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Looking great so far, love the dimensions of that tank!


----------



## Silverkitty26 (Jun 18, 2015)

*79gallon planted tank set uo*

Wow, that looks amazing! I am in love with the larger stones you have as well as the lush plants. Nice work!


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

Here is an update of my tank. I decided to make three roads/rivers instead of having plants cover the entire tank. Also added wood.

Cheers..


----------



## mossball (Apr 3, 2015)

great looking tank  everything looks so lush and healthy!


----------

